# For all the Turkey Pot Call Makers



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 23, 2017)

Thought I would post this for all the Turkey Pot Call Makers I found this at Wal-Mart in the Beading section have only seen it one time, but I am sure it in other hobby stores as well. Its E600o and comes with 3 reuse able tips. Makes gluing Paying surfaces and Soundboards a lot less messy and looks a lot better in the end product.
Its a lot easier and time consuming than the syringe or toothpicks I use to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## The100road (Mar 23, 2017)

Dangit!!!! I just ordered (goop glue) online yesterday to make my first pot call. Comes with a tip and has good reviews but I wish I would have seen this first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info Jim. I can't stand installing a glass or crystal playing surface and seeing the uneven glue mess under it. Looking forward to trying this product.
Ray


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 23, 2017)

I agree Ray, this makes it a lot cleaner, found it by mistake and though everyone here should see it.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 27, 2017)

I can appreciate a clean lay of glue ... I have taken my pot and mounted it in the chuck and turned on my Nova DVR3000 @ 50 rpm.....then held a piece of leather over the ledge to smooth out the glue evenly ...but I also found out that air bubbles will occur...even with a smooth run of glue because the wood tries to breath....


----------



## The100road (May 28, 2017)

I picked this up yesterday. Haven't used it yet but looks like it's going to work a lot better. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 29, 2017)

Yes It does work good, and remember to clean the tips out once your done and you can keep reusing them. Tooth pick works good


----------



## Jason Needham (May 30, 2017)

I put my tips in acetone after each use and get them out when needed. Take a tiny wire and poke out the slug of old glue after getting out before use. I do the same thing with my CA nipples.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 30, 2017)

That works


----------



## Adam Reid (Jul 14, 2017)

I use this glue also. But I use the small syringe that comes with kids tylenol and cold meds. Works great. And usually anyone with kids has a ton of them laying around.


----------

